# Newby from East Yorkshire



## Janeyjane (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi

I'm Jj, in East Yorkshire, just about to take delivery of my first ever motorhome and looking forward to getting out and about.  As a lone female camper, I'd be interested to hear experiences/tips from similar.  Currently contemplating on the relative safety of seafront wild camping versus wandering around 'proper' camp sites alone, in the middle of the night.

Jj


----------



## Trevor (Aug 10, 2008)

Janeyjane said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Jj, in East Yorkshire, just about to take delivery of my first ever motorhome and looking forward to getting out and about.  As a lone female camper, I'd be interested to hear experiences/tips from similar.  Currently contemplating on the relative safety of seafront wild camping versus wandering around 'proper' camp sites alone, in the middle of the night.
> 
> Jj



Hello and


----------



## Slim (Aug 10, 2008)

*wellcome*



Janeyjane said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Jj, in East Yorkshire, just about to take delivery of my first ever motorhome and looking forward to getting out and about.  As a lone female camper, I'd be interested to hear experiences/tips from similar.  Currently contemplating on the relative safety of seafront wild camping versus wandering around 'proper' camp sites alone, in the middle of the night.
> 
> Jj



Hi Jj...  Wellcome to the site,I,m sure you will find all your answers on here,
          they are a good bunch


----------



## lenny (Aug 10, 2008)

and welcome, JJ, good luck in your new motorhome, dont forget to send us a photo of her


----------



## mlynnf50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello Jj,
Welcome, you have come to the right place for information on anything, and they really are a nice bunch.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 12, 2008)

hi there welcome think you will enjoy


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Jj and welcome. 

Really exciting about the new motorhome - what is it? I hope you have some great times in it.

I do almost all my motorhoming solo, as other half isn't keen (he prefers home comforts). I do a lot of wild camping, most of it in Scotland, and so far (touch wood) have had only positive experiences. I take my Jack Russell (Tramp) for company and we love it.

I really enjoy these forums and one of these days hope to pluck up enough courage to go on one of the meets!

Keep us posted as to how you get on!

Best wishes,
Lauren


----------



## lenny (Aug 12, 2008)

Ladyandthetramp said:


> Hi Jj and welcome.
> 
> Really exciting about the new motorhome - what is it? I hope you have some great times in it.
> 
> ...



Such a nice welcoming post,Ladyandthetramp, I'm sure JJ will appreciate it, how about you and JJ get together and make your way up to Peebles at the end of the month for the Northern meet.in what could be JJs maiden wildcamp. and your maiden meet (C.mon, dont be shy)
Also ,Jack, my llittle jack russell would love to meet the little Tramp


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah c'mon and meet everybody!  Most of us haven't met each other yet!!   So come on and enjoy if you are in the area.    JIM & LIZ + two dachsies!


----------



## lenny (Aug 12, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Yeah c'mon and meet everybody!  Most of us haven't met each other yet!!   So come on and enjoy if you are in the area.    JIM & LIZ + two dachsies!



What 2 dachies as well as Paddy?, Jack will be in heaven


----------



## Janeyjane (Aug 12, 2008)

Ladyandthetramp said:


> Hi Jj and welcome.
> 
> Really exciting about the new motorhome - what is it? I hope you have some great times in it.
> 
> ...



Hey Lauren!  Thanks for the welcome 

It's a teeny little Romahome   I thought about maybe taking my pet parrot with me, occasionally.  He would be good company and louder than any burglar alarm, if anybody came too close!  LOL

Definitely planning to go to some meets in the future, though, unfortunately already have plans for the last weekend in August, so can't make the Northern meet.  Another time.....

Jj


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 13, 2008)

Nah, ones a whimp  and the other is just old  and likes her pit!!  JIM.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 13, 2008)

BLAST,  we wanted to discuss Romahomes  with someone who knows them.    JIM.


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Aug 13, 2008)

lenny said:


> Also ,Jack, my llittle jack russell would love to meet the little Tramp



Thanks lenny - sounds like a good plan. I'd love to meet everyone - and compare Russells!   Just one thing in diary for then so I'll get onto it and let you know.  I'm dogsitting 2 extra family Russells all next week eek: will i survive???


----------

